# 61624 Embolization



## Tonyj (Sep 21, 2018)

Coding guidelines states 61624 bill once per surgical site, regardless of how many vessels are occluded. 
This code can be billed twice. Under what circumstances might this apply?

Question;
MUE's state that 75894 & 75898 can only be billed 2 times per date of service; MUE 2(3). 
I've just found out that this may not apply for CNS & non CNS Embolizations. 
75898 can be charged twice (or as many times performed) if Intracranial embolization was performed. (61624)
75898 can only be charged once for post Extracranial (61626) embolization.
If this is correct what would be the proper way to post the charge? 
i.e. 75898 x 2 with modifier 76 attached to additional follow-ups on separate lines?
Can I not bill 75898 multiple times for post Extracranial (61626) embolization?


----------



## jtuominen (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi,

You can code 61624 twice because it is appropriate to report this code for aneurysm treatment per surgical field. For example if you have an aneurysm to treat in the LICA and another in the RICA, these are two separate vascular distributions, or two separate surgical fields. You can review Clinical Examples in Radiology 2016 Vol 12 Issue 3 Summer, Page 13 for citation. 

_"When two separate and distinct aneurysms, one in the anterior communicating artery and one in the right internal carotid artery (at the superior hypophyseal artery origin), are treated using permanent embolization (percutaneous, transcatheter), is this coded as a single intracranial embolization or two intracranial embolizations with the appropriate modifier(s)?

CPT code 61624, Transcatheter permanent occlusion or embolization (eg, for tumor destruction, to achieve hemostasis, to occlude a vascular malformation), percutaneous, any method; central nervous system (intracranial, spinal cord), and code 75894, Transcatheter therapy, embolization, any method, radiological supervision and interpretation, can be reported more than once for additional aneurysms treated in the same setting in different surgical fields. Therefore, if embolization is performed on the anterior communicating artery and the right internal carotid artery, it is appropriate to report codes 61624 and 75894 twice with the appropriate modifier (eg, 59) to indicate to the payer that separate fields were treated."_


----------



## Tonyj (Oct 10, 2018)

jtuominen said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can code 61624 twice because it is appropriate to report this code for aneurysm treatment per surgical field. For example if you have an aneurysm to treat in the LICA and another in the RICA, these are two separate vascular distributions, or two separate surgical fields. You can review Clinical Examples in Radiology 2016 Vol 12 Issue 3 Summer, Page 13 for citation.
> 
> ...



Excellent information!
Thanks very much for your response!


----------



## Tonyj (Oct 17, 2018)

jtuominen said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can code 61624 twice because it is appropriate to report this code for aneurysm treatment per surgical field. For example if you have an aneurysm to treat in the LICA and another in the RICA, these are two separate vascular distributions, or two separate surgical fields. You can review Clinical Examples in Radiology 2016 Vol 12 Issue 3 Summer, Page 13 for citation.
> 
> ...



Question;
MUE's state that 75894 & 75898 can only be billed 2 times per date of service; MUE 2(3). 
I've just found out that this may not apply for CNS & non CNS Embolizations. 
75898 can be charged twice (or as many times performed) if Intracranial embolization was performed. (61624)
75898 can only be charged once for post Extracranial (61626) embolization.
If this is correct what would be the proper way to post the charge? 
i.e. 75898 x 2 with modifier 76 attached to additional follow-ups on separate lines?
Can I not bill 75898 multiple times for post Extracranial (61626) embolization?


----------

